# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Artikel Flair over ondergewicht

## SeeTekst

Voor een artikel in het tijdschrift Flair ben ik op zoek naar een vrouw (tussen de 28-36 jaar) die ondergewicht heeft en hier ook last van heeft. Wat heb je allemaal al gedaan om aan te komen? Hoe wordt er tegen je aan gekeken (vragen of je anorexia hebt, of je ziek bent), hoe lastig is het hiermee om te gaan?

Wil je meewerken, stuur dan een mail naar Linda Versteege - [email protected]

----------


## natasjcha

wil best wat over mij ondergewicht vertellen maar heb geen belang om in een boekie te staan, ben een vrouw van 36 en heb dus ondergewicht,ben ongeveer 1.75 en weeg 51 kilo ,eet gewoon en ja ik word er vaak over aangesproken ,mijn moeder liet me vroeger liedjes zinge op de wc omdat ik dus niks aankwam maar wel veel eet ,heb vroeger veel gedaan aan dit probleem en nu nog op het moment drink ik babyvoeding bij mijn normale eten en dit lijkt te werken ,dus afwachten maar.mijn dokter zegt dat ik moet stoppen met roken maar dat lukt dus niet ,en nog meer eten als ik al doe dat gaat niet ,groetjes natas

----------

